# Rush Propst Suspended



## SpotandStalk (Jun 16, 2016)

http://www.moultrieobserver.com/news/ga_fl_news/updated-propst-suspended-for-head-butt-has-appealed/article_aec358a0-33ec-11e6-aef8-ff9be524b286.html



I don't see a problem with what occurred but apparently some do.

Thoughts?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 16, 2016)

Wow.  Seems like they're throwing the book at him.

Kids out there tackling and hitting each other and the coach headbuts a kid with a helmet on and it is a 1 year suspension.  Unbelievable.  We're raising a culture of pansies.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2016)

Typical of the GHSA. They do not like South Georgia teams beating those Atlanta teams. This is so ridiculous that it borders on stupidity.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 16, 2016)

He's definitely got a few screws loose. Comes across as a total jerk if you ask me. Cussing in his players faces and yanking on them. I'm just surprised he's went this long without being suspended for something. 

This particular incident doesn't appear worthy of a suspension, though.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jun 16, 2016)

Probst is an outstanding football coach.
Probst is a waste of human flesh as a human being.
Verbal abuse of a player is OK.
Physical contact with a player is not OK.
I have no problem with the suspension, but don't think it will hold up.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2016)

Only abuse that happened to anyone was to CRP's face. I was sitting there watching this as it unfolded and it was nothing more than a coach firing up his players. The player had a helmet on. I have seen a lot of HS football coaches do much worse.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2016)

I am not defending or do I condone his off field activities by the way. But this is much more than looking out for the kids.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 16, 2016)

They would have perp walked my high school coaches by the end of the first week of practice.


----------



## riprap (Jun 16, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> He's definitely got a few screws loose. Comes across as a total jerk if you ask me. Cussing in his players faces and yanking on them. I'm just surprised he's went this long without being suspended for something.
> 
> This particular incident doesn't appear worthy of a suspension, though.



It's not working for Paul Johnson.

He will be fine and on the sidelines this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm all for firing up your players. But getting all up in their face and cussing them out when something goes wrong is not the way to do it.  There's a lot of coaches who do lose their cool and embarrass their players. Sure, get on their behinds, but don't disrespect them.

Wonder how nice Muschamp is going to be at Carolina?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jun 17, 2016)

The video of the headbutt is on line.  Just look at the player he head butted then starred down.  That's the kicker, who just shanked a punt in a tight 21-14 game.  That was not firing up his players.  That was pure rage against one guy.  Probst also ordered up a field goal attempt in the closing minutes of the game up 21 points.  The only redeeming thing about that was the guy missed.  What irked me the most was the game announcers and later on TV sportscasters invoking comparisons to the late great Irk Russell.  Sure, they both had bloody foreheads, but Russell's came in pre game warm up bull in the rings with all his defensive players trying to fire them up, not like Probst bullying a kicker.  No, Probst is a pig,  But I will give you this KY Dawg, that pig can coach


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 17, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> I'm all for firing up your players. But getting all up in their face and cussing them out when something goes wrong is not the way to do it.  There's a lot of coaches who do lose their cool and embarrass their players. Sure, get on their behinds, but don't disrespect them.
> 
> Wonder how nice Muschamp is going to be at Carolina?



Then we can wrap them in bubble wrap and give them a nice warm cup of cocoa and participation trophy because, dadgummit, they tried.


----------



## Horns (Jun 17, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Then we can wrap them in bubble wrap and give them a nice warm cup of cocoa and participation trophy because, dadgummit, they tried.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2016)

I saw a coach in 5on5 summer camp back in 02 that reminds me of this guy. He was out there cussing and grabbing his players all day long. We had a great coach at Murray and he always said that's not how you treat players. He would get on us pretty hard but not to the extent of what Propst did. I don't think its about being "pansies" you can treat kids a lot better than this so called adult did.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I saw a coach in 5on5 summer camp back in 02 that reminds me of this guy. He was out there cussing and grabbing his players all day long. We had a great coach at Murray and he always said that's not how you treat players. He would get on us pretty hard but not to the extent of what Propst did. I don't think its about being "pansies" you can treat kids a lot better than this so called adult did.



I have relatives in Colquitt County and those kids love him.  Kids need (and want) someone to chew there donkey when needed.  They sure ain't getting it at home.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 17, 2016)

Probst is a hard core red neck and a heck of a football coach.  He is also the south end of a north bound jackass.  Don't think that action deserves a one year suspension, but it isn't mine to call.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I have relatives in Colquitt County and those kids love him.  Kids need (and want) someone to chew there donkey when needed.  They sure ain't getting it at home.



Im perfectly fine with a cuss/chew out! I think its def needed and like you said not happening at home. I think a lines crossed when you hit a player.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2016)

Coach Propst Worked hard to get the Kid(Baby Lou Martinez) a division 1 scholarship and he did get one from Georgia Southern. He was the best HS PK in Georgia and set broke the state record for consecutive PAT's. He also worked tirelessly to get 26 other players on that team scholarships. He has brought a lot of discipline into the lives of a lot of teenagers that would not have had it otherwise and most of them will be better citizens for it. The Kids do love him and he has helped develop a lot of them beyond their dreams. I had a long conversation with the Coach back in February and this particular incident had nothing to do with rage. He displays his emotions openly and if you watched him much you would recognize this. He has had his off field issues but I do not think Pig is a proper name for a man who has done so much for so many Kids down there both on and off the field. He is not liked by the GHSA and his teams have suffered for this on many occasions, especially when playing games in Atlanta.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 17, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im perfectly fine with a cuss/chew out! I think its def needed and like you said not happening at home. I think a lines crossed when you hit a player.



Who got hit?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 17, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Then we can wrap them in bubble wrap and give them a nice warm cup of cocoa and participation trophy because, dadgummit, they tried.



You know what I'm talking about. Cuss the situation, not the player. You being an FSU fan may be hard for you to understand that.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 17, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> You know what I'm talking about. Cuss the situation, not the player. You being an FSU fan may be hard for you to understand that.



With your overpriced youth pastor gone, you may be about to find out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 17, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> With your overpriced youth pastor gone, you may be about to find out.



Yeah, I got a feeling he'll probably be losing his cool as well. Hopefully he don't go Bo Pelini or Mike Leach on a player. Like I said, I am all for getting on their buts, but no need to be a total jerk towards them. Do you not agree?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 17, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, I got a feeling he'll probably be losing his cool as well. Hopefully he don't go Bo Pelini or Mike Leach on a player. Like I said, I am all for getting on their buts, but no need to be a total jerk towards them. Do you not agree?



There is a way to handle them, but I'm a little more hard core than most.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 17, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Who got hit?



To me there's a diff in head butting kids before game to fire them up and doing it bec you're mad at them.


----------



## triple play (Jun 17, 2016)

I saw it live when it happened. As a former high school coach, in my mind, he crossed the line by a mile or more. At that moment he was an enraged lunatic or doing a dang good impression of one. Yeah, I played back in the day when football was tough and built character and coaches were dang tough. They didn't act like idiots though and I hope I never coached like one. I also didn't like the comparison to Coach Russell.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> You know what I'm talking about. Cuss the situation, not the player. You being an FSU fan may be hard for you to understand that.



he will never get it silver. hes just like spotandstalk.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2016)

I saw the game and  have been watching Propst live and on TV since the day he started down there. I have been down during the spring practices and have viewed in season practices, he was not mad at the kid.


----------



## riprap (Jun 18, 2016)

He gets suspended but it's OK for a team like Buford to recruit.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 19, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> With your overpriced youth pastor gone, you may be about to find out.



What a HOMER!  FSU fans cried like babies when we got Mark away from y'all.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 19, 2016)

triple play said:


> I saw it live when it happened. As a former high school coach, in my mind, he crossed the line by a mile or more. At that moment he was an enraged lunatic or doing a dang good impression of one. Yeah, I played back in the day when football was tough and built character and coaches were dang tough. They didn't act like idiots though and I hope I never coached like one. I also didn't like the comparison to Coach Russell.



He ain't no Erk at all.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 19, 2016)

saw the vid yesterday and if a crazed coach butts his head into the side of a players head wearing a helmet...might make him go into time out for a week but not a whole season.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 20, 2016)

> The incident happened in the second quarter of the Packers’ Dec. 4 game against Mill Creek in Hoschton that was televised by *Georgia Public Broadcasting*.



Whoop der it is!


----------



## Horns (Jul 14, 2016)

Probst suspension lifted.

http://m.walb.com/walb/db_347743/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=mPoT8Z6X


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 14, 2016)

Horns said:


> Probst suspension lifted.
> 
> http://m.walb.com/walb/db_347743/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=mPoT8Z6X



Good old WALB.  Search "Bees on the Porch" on Youtube for some hard hitting WALB journalism.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2016)

charlie from bethlehem will be happy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 14, 2016)

Why yes I am.


----------

